# What's a good Crimson King Maple replacement tree?



## GardenConcepts (Jan 21, 2010)

Crimson King is a cultivar of Norway Maple, an invasive, shallow-rooted tree. If you are in area that will grow Norway Maple, you could also try some better Maples such as Sugar Maple, Red Maple, or Big-Leaf Maple which are all as cold hardy as Norway Maple.


----------



## Player (Jun 20, 2010)

I was aware it was related to the Norway maple but didn't know it was somewhat of a derivative of it...a subset or lesser tree. I believe, if my memory serves me, that the sugar maple is supposed to be less susceptible to verticillium wilt. Is that anything that you're aware of? Would there be a problem planing another maple in the same spot?

I planted an autumn blaze maple elsewhere in the yard a few years ago. Where would you rank that (I think it's a combination of sugar & red maple...maybe).

Thanks again!


----------

